# Coleman Stove and Lantern Question



## max

I need to get a Coleman stove and a Coleman Lantern.

Whats better; white gas or propane?

Thanks!


----------



## xisle

I prefer the dual fuel lanterns and stoves. They have proved to be quite dependable, very bright, and fuel are readily available, even if you need to siphon a bit from your own truck gas tank.


----------



## ctfortner

I have used the propane canisters with no problems and have also used coleman stoves using coleman fuel. 

Propane would be the easiest. You screw on the canister, turn it on and light it.

With the coleman fuel (white gas) you usually need to pump it up, heat up a little bit of fuel, light it. Not hard, but a little more work there.

One main thing to consider is the temperature. Propane is not cold weather friendly. By cold I mean 30 degrees or less and you may have issues with propane. White gas does not have that problem, it will work in this colder weather without problem.


----------



## xisle

Those are good points CT.


----------



## antigua

I use the propane stove and lantern. I have everything on one 20lbs propane tank including a BBQ 
Propane Tree-04 pictures from summer scenics photos on webshots
here's a more updated one of my make shift cooking area.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2719721600088441956OPLFJz


----------



## scrib

We use a low-end Coleman dual-burner propane stove, with no problems. Even works good at 9,000 feet. We have a monster D-cell Coleman LED lantern that's also nice, as long as you can get it up in the air. It's too bright to just sit on the table.


----------



## xisle

I saw the coolest little single burner stove the other day. It was in a small metal book. Lift the lid to access the burner, and next to it is a space for a regular tube of butane, like you fill lighters with. It is said it would run for 6 hours continuously, but I wouldn't know how accurate that was. But the little stove was perfect for a backpack and primitive camping.


----------



## kiteri

I vote for everything propane!!!

I have one of those valves to refill the one pound bottles of propane from a standard propane tank. 

I find it to be a perfect, portable and reliable source of light/heat.


----------



## dianen

*butane stoves*

For shore lunches where we throw it in bottom of boat..for 4 wheeling...or tent camping we have a small butane stove...its a small black case that opens and supplies a very good burner off of a butane tank (like for filling lighters)..bottles of butane can be bought in 4 packs...this is also great in the house for emergency power outages...In northern ontario this is not uncommon in the winter..:shrug:

We also have a coleman propane stove for longer trips and we usually use the small green canisters...although disposing of them is getting trickier...
We also use propane lights..have a 2 mantle and a one mantle and they are awesome but very bright.... great for cleaning fish when its dark.


----------



## eanddrice

I use both propane and white gas. I still use a Coleman Kerosene lantern that my Dad bought back in 1963. I also use a three burner Coleman stove that was bought at the same time as the lantern.


----------



## plaz70

We use a coleman white gas stove and a coleman kerosene lantern which were given to us by my parents. They were purchased in the early 70's.


----------

